# Cycling to a Parkrun and - BAM!!



## zigzag (25 Jan 2014)

i was cycling to a parkrun today, but had my trip cut short by a careless driver who entered mini roundabout without looking (properly). i didn't have a chance to slow down and avoid the car (i was in the middle of roundabout at that time). the front wheel hit the bumper, i rolled over the bonnet and landed on the ground. luckily only a minor bruise on the left leg where it hit handlebars. the bike however will need fixing/replacing (pringled wheel and bent fork). you can see a d-lock on the ground to the right of a blue car, i was carrying it on my handlebars..
the driver took me and the bike back home, but was very unhappy that they will be late for church...

we've exchanged details and i expect a call with an incident reference number and an insurance policy number by 4pm. i had many other plans today and rta was not one of them! stay safe out there.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jan 2014)

No 1 thing - you are here.

Now. Document EVERYTHING. Also, get to the hospital/doctors and get checked over/documented. If you didn't call the police, do so NOW. You were injured in a RTC and as such this must be reported.

As for the mypoic/careless/inconvenienced church-goer - this is a family forum, so I'll not go into it.

Please tell me you are with CTC/BC and that you'll take the driver to the cleaners?


----------



## jamin100 (25 Jan 2014)

Similar happened to me last week. Just filled in all the paper work sent from the BC solicitors. Looks like it could be a long process though


----------



## Roadrider48 (25 Jan 2014)

"Pringled wheel" love it!.....hope you sort it out and you're ok?


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 Jan 2014)

Glad you seem ok. Please get checked out though.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jan 2014)

At the moment you will still be anaesthetised by the flight and fight syndrome.

This will mask injuries and make then less painful - you will start to hurt this evening or tomorrow

Glad you are able to post on here, but as above get checked out properly

Also as above record everything from phone calls to bus / taxi fares, petrol and other costs where the lack of a bike has inconvenienced you and meant a change in normal practice


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2014)

Ah, the joys of Deptford! It's not a good mini roundabout but now that Boris has taken over planning permission from Lewisham Council for the Convoy's Wharf development (essentially big business overriding planning concerns) they'll need to install traffic lights there. Because the development has no transport links at all.


----------



## zigzag (25 Jan 2014)

thanks for your kind words and support everyone!



ComedyPilot said:


> Now. Document EVERYTHING. Also, get to the hospital/doctors and get checked over/documented. If you didn't call the police, do so NOW. You were injured in a RTC and as such this must be reported.<...>
> Please tell me you are with CTC/BC and that you'll take the driver to the cleaners?



i have asked her to contact police and report it and get and incident number from them so i can contact her insurance company later with that reference number. if i call police myself wouldn't there be a duplication of records? i'll wait till 4pm for her call and if not i'll proceed as per your advice.
i am an affiliate member of ctc via "fridays".



> Glad you are able to post on here, but as above get checked out properly



thanks, i will book a gp appointment next week, the injury does not seem serious enough for an a&e. regarding injuries - i was really lucky and can't complain now unless as Cunobelin says i am still anaesthetised by stress hormones. what should i tell a doctor?


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jan 2014)

zigzag said:


> thanks for your kind words and support everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Report it to the police straight away, it's up to them to decide if it's duplicated or not.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jan 2014)

As long as you are ok that's the main thing.


----------



## zigzag (25 Jan 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> "Pringled wheel" love it!.....hope you sort it out and you're ok?



there you go :





mavic sealed bearing hub, mavic a719 rim, dt swiss competition spokes, tied and soldered


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2014)

zigzag said:


> there you go :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now do the same for yourself & the rest of the bike. After you get yourself checked over.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2014)

yikes, glad you're ok Rimas.


----------



## zigzag (25 Jan 2014)

so... instead of a morning run and scheduled spinning class i've spent the whole day thinking about the incident and comfort eating .
i have called police earlier on, reported the collision (i was given a call reference number), they said i still need to go to a police station to fill out the form/report in order to get a "proper" case reference number. i remember seeing a very useful template on how to report an accident on this site, can't find it now.
i'm grateful for all your support peeps!!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2014)

zigzag said:


> so... instead of a morning run and scheduled spinning class i've spent the whole day thinking about the incident and comfort eating .
> i have called police earlier on, reported the collision (i was given a call reference number), they said i still need to go to a police station to fill out the form/report in order to get a "proper" case reference number. i remember seeing a very useful template on how to report an accident on this site, can't find it now.
> i'm grateful for all your support peeps!!




*HERE* you go


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Jan 2014)

Glad you're not too hurt.


----------



## Wobblers (25 Jan 2014)

Oh no! Sorry to hear this, Rimas. I'm glad that it wasn't worse, and hope you're not too sore.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Jan 2014)

Glad you didn't end up in hospital. GWS!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jan 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> If you didn't call the police, do so NOW. You were injured in a RTC and as such this *must* be reported.



I really wish people on this forum would stop typing this!! You can report it if you want but it's not a requirement. 

Anyway, glad you're still with us zigzag.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jan 2014)

Glad you are ok, i cycle that mini roundabout every day, and have had plenty of close calls.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jan 2014)

Did the driver get back in touch?

And how did you fit your bike in the Micra?


----------



## zigzag (27 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Did the driver get back in touch?
> 
> And how did you fit your bike in the Micra?



yes, the driver called me to say that they reported it to peckham police station and will have to wait ten working days for a reference number (that's the update i got).
as for fitting my bike in the micra.. well, there was also one other passenger in that car! my bike went onto a back seat across, with the front wheel removed, then i was told(!) to also sit in the back, and i replied that i can't possibly fit in there, even if i tried. then the passenger who was smaller than me somehow managed to squeeze in there and i took the front seat, fully slid forward. the drive home was "interesting" with the driver shouting something to the passenger in a language i could not understand..


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2014)

Hi Rimas,
Glad you're ok.

It took about two weeks for me to get a follow up letter following my crash a couple of week's ago. My insurance accepted the Police call reference number rather than waiting for the actual crime reference number (mine was a hit and run). The other difference was the Police came out to see me the next day and went through the form with me!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2014)

As stated, the best thing is that you're in a fit state to tell us the story!!



jamin100 said:


> Similar happened to me last week. Just filled in all the paper work sent from the BC solicitors. Looks like it could be a long process though



A friend/collegue was knocked off, *5 years ago*, & his case is still ongoing - with the driver (& possibly insurance company?) still trying to 'muddy the waters' (his 2nd incident - since that, has, I think, been sorted)

So, sorry, it may be a long process!


----------



## Dan B (13 Feb 2014)

Find out what church he goes to, then go and see the vicar


----------



## zigzag (6 Jul 2014)

resurecting this thread. does anyone know a bike shop in london which does crash damage assessment (for a fee)?
i have tried couple of chain shops, but they said they don't do that anymore. i have fixed the bike into rideable state, however the frame and forks are still slightly bent and need to be replaced. just need an estimate repair/replacement cost from a bike shop which i can then forward to an insurance co.
many thanks!


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Jul 2014)

zigzag said:


> resurecting this thread. does anyone know a bike shop in london which does crash damage assessment (for a fee)?
> i have tried couple of chain shops, but they said they don't do that anymore. i have fixed the bike into rideable state, however the frame and forks are still slightly bent and need to be replaced. just need an estimate repair/replacement cost from a bike shop which i can then forward to an insurance co.
> many thanks!



Contact the London Cycling Campaign, I am sure they will have a list

However I think you have made a mistake..... the machine should not be rideable if the frame and forks are bent. Not only are you letting yourself into a minefield of unknown damage and potential failure, but is will weaken an argument for replacement


----------



## martint235 (6 Jul 2014)

zigzag said:


> resurecting this thread. does anyone know a bike shop in london which does crash damage assessment (for a fee)?
> i have tried couple of chain shops, but they said they don't do that anymore. i have fixed the bike into rideable state, however the frame and forks are still slightly bent and need to be replaced. just need an estimate repair/replacement cost from a bike shop which i can then forward to an insurance co.
> many thanks!


Welling Cycles will do it to an extent but if you're looking for stuff like ultrasound they won't be able to help.


----------



## zigzag (6 Jul 2014)

thanks guys, i need a basic assessment - from what i can see myself the forks are bent therefore front wheel is not at the centre. frame may have a slight kink on a top tube where it joins head tube. rear axle is bent. i've rebuilt the front wheel with a new rim (but i have photos to show the damaged front wheel as it was before). i'll check with welling cycles and lcc. thanks!


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jul 2014)

Ouch , glad your ok ! 
Nearly got wiped out by a bread van this morning pulling out of a local store car park.


----------



## zigzag (12 Jul 2014)

just back from welling cycles, having had a bike damage assessment done. basically the bike is a write off (frame, forks and wheels bent/damaged) and i now have a report to forward to insurance co. thanks Martin!


----------



## martint235 (12 Jul 2014)

zigzag said:


> just back from welling cycles, having had a bike damage assessment done. basically the bike is a write off (frame, forks and wheels bent/damaged) and i now have a report to forward to insurance co. thanks Martin!


Shame about the bike but glad you got the insurance report. You should have popped in on your way home!


----------



## gambatte (24 Jul 2014)

6 months for the ins co to want a piece of paper saying 'write off'?
Jeebus, if it was a car, it'd be fixed in 3 weeks, with a courtesy car thrown in!


----------

